# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  Exportaciones avícolas podrían sumar US$ 12.2 millones este año

## gpacheco

*Avinka y San Fernando lideran envíos al exterior, afirma Maximixe*  *Lima, ago. 06 (ANDINA).-* Las exportaciones avícolas peruanas sumarían 12.2 millones de dólares en el presente año, 0.6 por ciento menos que el 2008, por la caída en las ventas de aves vivas (-18.6 por ciento) ante la menor demanda de Venezuela y Estados Unidos, estimó hoy la consultora Maximixe.  
Sin embargo, proyectó que en el 2009 las exportaciones de carne de ave, las cuales representan el 70 por ciento de las exportaciones avícolas, crecerán diez por ciento.  
Para el 2010 se espera que las ventas externas lleguen a 12.8 millones de dólares en razón de la mejora económica de los países de la región. 
Sostuvo que en el 2008 las exportaciones avícolas sumaron 12.3 millones de dólares, 60.6 por ciento más que el año anterior. 
Además, las ventas de carne de ave crecieron 103.4 por ciento, principalmente de carnes y despojos comestibles de pavo sin trocear exportadas a Ecuador y Colombia, según un estudio de mercado realizado por Maximixe. 
Por su parte, los envíos de preparaciones y conservas de gallos y gallinas crecieron 106 por ciento, impulsados por la mayor demanda de Ecuador (288.1 por ciento) y Colombia (96.3 por ciento). 
Las exportaciones de aves vivas sumaron 4.5 millones de dólares, 18 por ciento más que en el 2007, debido al aumento de los pedidos de pollo, gallo y gallina hacia Bolivia y Ecuador, pero principalmente por el crecimiento del precio promedio de exportación que pasó de 2.35 dólares por unidad en el 2007 a 2.64 dólares. 
El fuerte avance de las exportaciones estuvo ligado a las inversiones avícolas, que alcanzaron alrededor de 110 millones de dólares y sirvieron para realizar mejoras tecnológicas en la crianza y plantas de procesamiento para los productos de mayor valor agregado, que permitirán mantener el crecimiento exportador. 
Precisó también que Avinka fue la principal exportadora de carne de ave en los primeros cinco meses del presente año, con ventas por 1.2 millones de dólares a Colombia y Ecuador. 
Además, la principal exportadora de aves vivas fue San Fernando, aunque sus ventas disminuyeron 31.1 por ciento por menores compras de Bolivia (-3.1 por ciento), Ecuador (-6.3 por ciento) y Venezuela (-79.2 por ciento).Temas similares: Artículo: Exportaciones peruanas a Brasil podrían duplicarse este año Artículo: Exportaciones a Taiwán podrían superar los US$ 300 millones este año Artículo: Exportaciones maderables peruanas podrían sumar US$ 1,500 millones en próximos cuatro años Exportaciones avícolas podrían sumar US$ 12.2 millones este año Exportaciones de café podrían volver a sumar US$ 650 millones a fines del 2009

----------

